# Anyone at Cardiff Cromwell?



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Well after umming and ahhing for a few weeks I have definitely decided to go down the egg sharing route. I've made an appointment with the Bupa/Cromwell clinic  in Cardiff as Bath don't offer egg-sharing, for next month. They accept single and gay women and no GP referral needed. 

Can anyone confirm for me how much the donor needs to pay at this clinic? I know that I'd have to pay the HFEA fee and the donor sperm charge, but how much are the drugs if you have to pay for them?

Any general comments on this clinic would be great too.

I am so looking forward to being able to hopefully help other couples by donating eggs.

Babydust to all

Claire


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Claire,

I am at the Cromwell Cardiff and also doing egg sharing too. 

I cannot say enough good things about them. I changed clinics to go to them and have not been disappointed yet.

The cost for me on ICSI and egg sharing is:

£120 initial consultation - includes a pelvic scan
£500 for the ICSI
£450 for the drugs
£103 for the licence fee for ICSI

I have not yet started any tx but have had all the initial checks and bloods, just waiting for my cycle to begin and then we're off!

Dr Nair is our consultant and is lovely, Sister Kennedy and Madhu the secretary, cannot do enough for you and are so kind and considerate.

They can fit you in straight away for bloods etc.. and they encourage you to keep in touch with them and to ring them about anything. They will even fit your scans in around you e.g. I work very close to the hospital and they will do my scans in my lunch hour!

Hope this helps.

Natalie


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi

Although I am not at the Cromwell I have a price list of all their treatments, I can scan this to you and send it to you via e-mail if you send me an IM with your e-mail address if that would be of some help to you.

Chick


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Natalie and Chick thanks for both your replies.

The info pack came yesterday and that has the prices in but I noticed that you have to go to Swansea for part of the treatment. I was really upset to see this has they seem like a really friendly clinic, but it is just too far for me to have to go all the way to Swansea a couple of times as well.

I am re-evaluating my clinic choices now, waiting for Woking Nuffield to get back to me, and the Lister too.

Thanks for your help.

Babydust 

Claire


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Both,

After getting my day 3 blood tests back yesterday, there is a probelm with my FSH level being 9.1. For egg sharing it must be 8 or below. Am gutted. Not just for me but they have a lady same height, same weight lined up ready for me and I feel absolutely terrible. Am also concerned now that this might affect my ability to produce suffiecient eggs for my own tx.

They will retest next month as it can sometimes fluctuate but seems unlikely.

Claire - good luck with finding the right clinic.

Chick66 - I think we are all due to meet up shortly. Am really looking forward to it.

Natalie x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Natalie

I am really sorry to hear about your FSH level. Have you considered taking Agnus Cactus to try and bring it down? Might help.

I have made an appointment for the Lister now, as they do accept single women. Feel better now my choice has been made.

Babydust to all

Claire


----------

